# tips on changing brake fluid



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

well, i got my polished ad22vf calipers, my ss brake lines and my slotted rotors. now i'm ready to install. but looking at the brake fluid resivoir i see brown fluid... not good, right? so how would i go about draining and replacing with new? i have a 93 sentra se. how much brake fluid would i need? any recommendations for a type or brand of fluid?


----------



## bump (Jul 8, 2003)

what ive always done is bleed it like normal, until all the brown fluid is gone


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

that's what i was thinking i should do. thanks


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

I like Motul 5.1. It's a little more difficult to come by than the cheap, generic fluids but it's worth it. Get at least two bottles of the stuff. You'll be using most of it.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^^thanks, i'll look for it.


----------

